# Kerstin Meyer



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from twitter: We are very sad to hear that Kerstin Meyer has died. The Swedish mezzo-soprano appeared in a host of Glyndebourne productions in the 1960s and 70s.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Not Covid-19 I hope. Very sad. I have her on a number of recordings. Always never less than good.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> from twitter: We are very sad to hear that Kerstin Meyer has died. The Swedish mezzo-soprano appeared in a host of Glyndebourne productions in the 1960s and 70s.


Roll of Honour
See the last post


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Roll of Honour
> See the last post


will check in the future. sorry


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ldiat said:


> will check in the future. sorry


No problem:angel:


----------

